# Introduction/Scoring Shorts (video)



## Kryptokontra (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi All!

In college I majored in music theory and composition, and have a decent portfolio of pieces and some reference recordings.  I also maintain a live jazz group and teach.  One of my favorite things to do in college was write music for video shorts. (I think it helped me remember my one-time goal of being a film composer...) I was wondering if anyone here was into scoring for videos or might have some shorts (3 minutes or less) for me to score in my spare time.  I'd be very willing to take commissions or give feedback on similar projects! 

~Kontra


----------

